# Water dripping from spout



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi

Has anyone ever had water dripping from the middle knoblet of the spout?

I cant quite work out why but this week my silvia has started dripping clear water from between the two pour off spouts on the little knoblet. I've run my hand round the outside of the portafilter and can't work out where the water is coming from as the outside is bone dry.

i'm really confused and its ruining my coffee 

I only changed the gasket 4 weeks ago...


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

further testing shows i am now required to twist the portafilter in even further... this doesnt feel right and is quite stiff.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Did you ensure there were no tiny bits of the old seal left in the groove and it was completely clean .

No nicks in the edge of the basket where it seals to the seal ?

Is it a rubber seal or a silicone one ?


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

i used the official replacement kit. and it was properly installed. it was spotless in there.

no, its a brand new VST basket. having moved 2 weeks ago from the standard basket

i used it again this morning, i just made sure i torqued it further into the grouphead and no issues anymore. so i would guess the new basket has changed the lock required against the gasket.


----------

